# Hi-val 16x dvd drive

## smtanner

I am trying to get k3b to work with my Hi-Val 16x dvd drive.  I am unable to do disc to disc copying with k3b (xcdroast works fine).  The error I get is cdrdao driver not found.  It successfully find a driver for my LG cdrw (Generic-MMC).  I have scsi emulation enabled for both drives.  I guess this is obvious since I can do disc to disc copying with xcdroast.  The only thing I can find on the box which might be a model number is HDVD16A-16R.  If someone could suggest which driver I should use or how I could get this working please.

thanks

----------

## jay

You can only uses SCSI drives for reading & writing. If your DVD is an IDE device, then it won't work. You could simulate it as an scsi drive like yoi do with modern IDE burners.

----------

## smtanner

As I said in my original post I have sci-emulation enabled for both drives.

----------

## jay

Apologize.. I didn't read your post carefully. I checked out the bugs page at sourceforge net and see that other persons have problems to acess DVD devices as well, although in this case it is not a driver related problem:

http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=553099&group_id=26138&atid=386330

There is a list of all available drivers, but I can't find your drive in this list  :Sad: 

http://cdrdao.sourceforge.net/drives.html

----------

